# Hoodies in the warehouse



## DC Diva (Nov 5, 2021)

Are there different rules for hoodies in the warehouse based on jobs?  We’ve been told no hoodies, even in the freezing cold.  Yet I’ve seen at least 2 office ladies, I’m guessing they are secretary’s, both inside the warehouse with tops that have hoods.  Is this allowed because they are not sweatshirts, but normal ladies tops that happen to have hoods?  And we’ve seen new hires, on tours with OM, wearing obvious hooded sweatshirts.  This is all inside the warehouse, outside of the safety walkway.  What gives?


----------



## FrankM0421 (Nov 5, 2021)

Shouldn't be.  Should be considered a safety non negotiable due to whatever happened to make it an issue.


----------



## saunadad (Nov 5, 2021)

From my understanding, the no hoodie rule resulted from a death where someone’s hood got caught in a conveyor. So that shouldn’t be happening. My DC doesn’t even let you tuck the hoods in anymore.


----------



## Luck (Nov 5, 2021)

No hoods once you are past the entrance office area. 
It is possible that it becomes acceptable to put back on when inside the offices, like the packet office and the main office area. I dont know about that technicality. We ARE allowed to wear them in the breakrooms including outside smoking area. 
But they should not have it on if they are on the floor. 
New hire orientation I dont know if they enforce it or not. After all if you didn't know that rule beforehand and perhaps didn't wear something appropriate to standalone underneath it you would have issues.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Nov 5, 2021)

It is safety issue. Because someone hoodie got caught in a machine.
https://www.bls.gov/opub/mlr/cwc/worker-fatalities-from-being-caught-in-machinery.pdf


----------



## targetdude1 (Nov 19, 2021)

Like everything else with tgt, I'm guessing enforcement varies. Some people get away with it, I've seen some packers pretty blatantly with hoodies up. Some ornery oldtimers as well that would pitch a hard fit if told no and claim they were freezing to death in the aisles, had a medical condition, and/or whatever else. Sometimes the OM chooses to look the other way I'm sure.


----------



## LeaderFromFront (Nov 19, 2021)

I have worked in warehouses for years and hoodies represent a restriction of visibility when working in/around trucks & heavy equipment. Hoodies are able to be worn, but hoods must stay down. Zero tolerance for anything that restricts hearing should also be enforced for the same reason. I have inspected warehouses that have conveyance, hoodies and ear buds..... and record of safety incidents; imagine that?

Safety is and always is number one priority. Team goes home in same condition (little more tired), then they came in.


----------



## brizzality (Nov 23, 2021)

Man dies following injuries sustained at Target warehouse
					

A man died at a Fort Worth hospital last week after he was injured at the Target Distribution Center in Denton on Aug. 4, records show.




					dentonrc.com


----------

